# 235 45 17 vs 205 55 16 vs 225 45 17



## AlaskaCruze’n (Apr 23, 2020)

Whats the best tire size for this car? Mine is pushing about 270+ WHP and the 205s spin too much to be helpful. Will getting Wider Tires help my acceleration or will the extra weight cancel it out?


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

This is what I would do, take option #4. Run a 225 50 R16 
They have will have the exact same OD as the stock 205 55 R16. And they seem to be a fairly popular size with a lot of reasonably priced options.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

AlaskaCruze’n said:


> Whats the best tire size for this car? Mine is pushing about 270+ WHP and the 205s spin too much to be helpful. Will getting Wider Tires help my acceleration or will the extra weight cancel it out?


Put as wide of a tire on the car as is feasible. Obviously you will want a quality high traction tire. Be careful with the combined tire and wheel weight; You will want to try to get that as close to stock as possible or you will eat up the brakes unless you upgrade them, and decrease acceleration.

Stiffer engine mounts will help as well.

With all that said, at some point, wheel spin is inevitable with enough power.


----------



## lotif (2 mo ago)

Cancel


----------

